# [SOLVED] Red line on LCD monitor



## cschweinhart (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had an Acer 21.5 inch P215H monitor for about a year, and today something happened that I'm not so happy with. A red line appeared on the screen, and it stays on the screen even when it's not plugged into my computer. Is the monitor burning out? I also upgraded to a Coolermaster Silent Pro Series 850w today, not sure if that has anything to do with it though. Picture of the line: http://img.ctrlv.in/4e8d0ba507ba5.jpg


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Red line on LCD monitor*

If you get the line when the monitor is disconnected from the PC then the problem 

definitely lies with the monitor.


----------



## cschweinhart (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it fixable?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Red line on LCD monitor*

Hi cschweinhart :wave:

It's worth checking your monitor guarantee, a lot of monitors have a 3-year guarantee depending on where you are - Otherwise it's worth an email to see if they can give you a repair-estimate. Don't forget the postage-costs too, unless you bought it from a local shop.


----------



## cschweinhart (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought it from the local Wal-Mart. So the power supply I recently added has nothing to do with it? Also, I just got the power supply because my old one died, seems like everythings going out after a year of use. :/


----------



## cschweinhart (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Red line on LCD monitor*

Also I've noticed that the darker the pixels behind the red line, the darker the red is, but the lighter the pixel, the more white the line is.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Red line on LCD monitor*

I suspect it's a chip blown somewhere, but without the circuitry-schematics and test equipment, it's impossible trace precisely :sigh:

I've had a green line on my monitor for the last 6 month(ish), but I'm lucky that it's the very 1st column of pixels and therefore 'ignore-able'.


----------



## cschweinhart (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to see if I can send it in for repair or something, it's already bugging me that it's there.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Red line on LCD monitor*

You're welcome and good luck with it :wink:


----------



## cschweinhart (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Red line on LCD monitor*

Acer's going to repair it for free (except shipping to them) so problem solved.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's great news









You can mark the thread <Solved> from the 'Thread Tools' button near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

